# Cannot Comprehend lighting



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ok these are the plants I have

3-4 nice size clumps of crypt w
3-4 nice size java ferns with rhizome
2 golf ball size clumps of java moss
1 cutting of anubias (rhizome with 2-3 leaves)

I have a 26g bowfront, I cant figure out what I need for lighting, I just dont understand all the tech stuff like color temps and watts I need in the size fixture I have, please help me its FW and has fish.

I think it has a 15w 18" tube that came with the fixture. 

Thanks
the plants just went in about an hour ago.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with the footprint of the tank. But, you have mostly low light plants so you don't really need much light. I would say that you would need about 1.5 to 2 wpg of t8 or t12 lighting, not sure what you already have in your fixture. Anything within about 5500k to 10000k will be fine. You can easily find 6700k lighting at your local home improvement store. Usually anything that says daylight will be fine


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

15W probably too low for your tank. You might want to consider to replace it to higher wattage.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You have all low light plants but you need to bump your lighting level up to about 2 wpg. This is based on the volume of water that light is illuminating not the manufacture's tank size.

I would recommend lighting in the 4100K to 6000K range. Normal output fluorescents T12 or preferably T8 or CF lighting for your tank depth. A Philips TLD841(linear N.O.) or PLL841(CF) would be good and have a warm look to the tank.

A lot of the cheaper bulbs (and even some expensive ones) in the 5000 to 6700K range are very heavy with green light and will cast a green hue in the tank. It is best to buy a bulb where they provide the spectral output graph of the bulb so you can see the intensity of each wavelenght of light emitted from the source.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

i got an 8500k now, its a 24" fixture that houses a 18" bulb, I cant find anything for 18" more then 15w's

I was looking at a GE bulb thats 6500K, plant and aquarium bulb for 5 bucks at walmart


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I've actually tried out the Ott lights and they give out a pretty nice color, expensive though. And if the GE plant bulbs are the ones that come in the black and green box, I think those are more like 5500k. They have a pinkish hue to them. I might be wrong though if they changed them.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

the GE is labeled as 6500K, but I logged off last night started to think I am going to garbage pick some fixtures and make a day/night CFL 4 bulb set up, 2 nocturnals and 2 diurnal.

on CFL's I want to use the screw in bulbs, what kind of screw in's do I need? atleast 20 watts per bulb right? now are we going off the output or incandescent equivilant watt's?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ok, now what about more watts then you need? I found some retrofit kits, 65W 18" double bulb flourescent tubes. one is a 10k and the other is an actinic but i gotta see if the substitute or I can find a trade on a forum somewhere.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

65 watts on a 26 gall is not too much unless you still plan on low-light set up. With 2.5 WPG, you'd have moderate light and would need some faster growing stem plants, at least DIY CO2, and some ferts. The actinic won't do anything for your plants.

If you want only the low-light plants and wish to refrain from all the additional stuff, get the spiral bulbs that are close to 20 watts. That's actual watts of flourescent light output, not the "incandescent equivelent".


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I dont want actinic. 

I got a 27w bulb @ 6500K full spectrum from work. they usually run 80 bucks but got it on sale for 30 plus discount. 

I am going to run 2 of them. That should be just about perfect

that 65W was X2 so thats 130 watts on a 26 gallon tank.

so at 2 watts per gallon I need 52 watts and with these 4 pin cfls I get 54 watts total. I am staying low-light low tech, got a CO2 reactor in the garage I dont like the way it looks so I am cleaning it up a bit to mount on the side of my stand.

I appreciate the help, I did more research as replies came in and it helped me decide. 

Can I place the light on the side of the tank or does it need to be on top? these lights are wall mountable or you can use the stand that came in the box, with the stand its about a foot short of the top of the tank however its a bendable neck( yes I plan on taking them apart and mounting them into a home made hood that my boss is making for me.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> 65 watts on a 26 gall is not too much unless you still plan on low-light set up. With 2.5 WPG, you'd have moderate light and would need some faster growing stem plants, at least DIY CO2, and some ferts. The actinic won't do anything for your plants.
> 
> If you want only the low-light plants and wish to refrain from all the additional stuff, get the spiral bulbs that are close to 20 watts. That's actual watts of flourescent light output, not the "incandescent equivelent".


I want to light the same exact tank and a 28 gal bf. Also lighting impaired.

Can you define exactly what you mean by "get the spiral bulbs that are close to 20 watts"?

What fixture do they go in? Is it a fixture with legs hopefully? Can legs be put on it?


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Can I place the light on the side of the tank or does it need to be on top? these lights are wall mountable or you can use the stand that came in the box, with the stand its about a foot short of the top of the tank however its a bendable neck( yes I plan on taking them apart and mounting them into a home made hood that my boss is making for me.


I wish I knew what you're talking about. Do these lights have a name? The fixture I mean?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Calcimoo said:


> I want to light the same exact tank and a 28 gal bf. Also lighting impaired.
> 
> Can you define exactly what you mean by "get the spiral bulbs that are close to 20 watts"?
> 
> What fixture do they go in? Is it a fixture with legs hopefully? Can legs be put on it?


I'm talking about spiral compact flourescent bulbs designed for household use (lamps, light fixtures... ) that are intended to replace normal light bulbs in the home. These spiral bulbs can be used in certain aquarium light fixtures (screw-in type) and work well. They come in many wattage outputs (9w, 13w, 14w, 20w, 27w, etc... ) .

Big Al's online, DrsFosterSmith.com, Aquariumguys.com, and many other sites have aquarium light fixtures to suit your needs. If you are having trouble findind a light fixture for your aquarium, you can build your own. Browse through the DIY forum for some ideas.

-Dave


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Calci, here you go this is where i work and its the only place I know that carrries them, from 79.99 down to 29.99 right now.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat603950&hasJS=true

I have one as a floor lamp cause I got the room on that side of the tank but I took the other one and used the clamp to mount it, Today is the first day I am running 54 watts( 2.07 wpg) instead of running 69 watts(2.65 wpg) The only thing I have noticed is the CO2 is really cooking today as opposed to yesterday and the day before.

I aquired the help of my boss( retired architect and expert woodworker) to build me a 1 piece stand/lightrack and canopy w/ removable top and doors, I am going to mount the two day bulbs on either side and two night bulbs in the middle possibly LED's if I figure it out.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Hey WhiteDevil, cool name. That lamp has a full spectrum bulb. check out the lamp below. 


Now Dave Monkey thinks I'm a moron I'm sure. Of course I know what those bulbs are but I have never seen anyplace with a lamp for them to be used for something like over a fish tank. 

The light that would work for me, at drsfostersmith.com, is APG-16981 $70.99 It works in it isn't 8 trillion dollars and you can raise it back out of the way. 6700k, will that be ok? X's 2 tanks plus $120 for 3rd tank, I can swing it. But what about the grow lights? 

WhiteDevil, why do you want night lights? I use Hydor lights, watch my fish swim when I can't sleep. Oh, and a couple illuminated corals but they sure would look stupid with plants. You like those new led bars? I've been looking at them on Ebay for a year but I don't know.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Calcimoo said:


> Now Dave Monkey thinks I'm a moron I'm sure. Of course I know what those bulbs are but I have never seen anyplace with a lamp for them to be used for something like over a fish tank.


HA! I promise I don't think you're a moron.  Some of the older/cheaper aquarium light fixtures have screw-in bulb fixtures. My brother actually has one of these and is using 2 x 24watt spiral compacts for his 20 gal.

Whitedevil, you work at CABELA'S?!  How sweet of a job is THAT?!

-Dave


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

See I got this thing called a fish light, well a few of em, attracts carp at night so I can shoot em with my bow, rough fish, non native, im doing a good deed, anyways, I use my 12v fish lights off an inverter to see the tank at night when I was watching my rainbow shark and the kuhlis activites due to daytime noticed injuries. Its full submersible which is neat in the back corner when I had heavy plastic plants in it, kinda glowed and ALL the fish were on it like soy sauce on rice.


Yes I work at cabelas, its a very interesting but fulfilling career for me. I am a part of the management team here at the chicago store. 
I do enjoy it Ive made ALOT of friends and outdoor partners thru this job and have not only gained so much knowledge I am able to share what I know and my personal experiences and observations( Ive said it before I am first and foremost a conservationist and wildlife manager) I live off the land to an extent and take great pride in our beautiful native north american game, I am actually going to texas soon. Weslaco where the wild hogs and javalinas are a mans worst nightmare.

2 guys, 6 pitbulls,2 bows, 12 arrows, 1 truck, 2 pistols of the oh .50 cal nature. Its going to be fun, I am against the aerial hunting, thats a crock and needs to be stopped, yes we have a hog problem in america but man, do it naturally, there is no advantages, hunted or hunter,depends on how good you are on your feet.

Have you been to any of our stores in texas? I hear Buda has a awesome aquarium with some nice texas bucketmouths in it.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Yes it has a full spectrum bulb, its 6500K temp @ 24w a piece, full spectrum is the best one for plant growth, its the only bulb that matches the sun the closest.


You get two for less then the price of 1 shipped. Unless you are close to Prairie Du Chein or Richfield, then you get it free shipping to store.

I cant wait to build the contraption I am with my boss.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Yes it has a full spectrum bulb, its 6500K temp @ 24w a piece, full spectrum is the best one for plant growth, its the only bulb that matches the sun the closest.
> 
> You get two for less then the price of 1 shipped. Unless you are close to Prairie Du Chein or Richfield, then you get it free shipping to store.
> 
> I cant wait to build the contraption I am with my boss.


You live entirely in the World of Cabelas, I see that. With all those toys, why not? We know someone who goes out to South Dakota every year, he say Cabelas out there is so big you can't see it in one day. I can't even imagine.

*LIGHTS* Hello guys. Back to Earth, dudes.

Problem with bulbs is they don't always show what parts of the spectrum the bulb uses. I tried 4 different bulbs with 1 regular tank with plastic plants and background til I finally found the right one.

Your lamp, were you able to find out if you wanted a different color like a cool white which is what you're supposed to use, can you get one? That lamp might be a good algae grower. I started out with an ocean sun bulb, one I got by mistake for $5, 48" and a grow bulb. Oh my gosh, I took those 2 down in a hurry. They gave me full spectrum for sure. I had the best green water known to man.

Took 3 more trips to find bulbs that work for me. I am so sick of bulb hunting.

Am I making sense here? You want middle of the spectrum cool white light and the right kind of grow light, they aren't all created equal either from what I've found. Then good luck matching them with a fixture or the other way around. You find a fixture that suits your needs the bulbs you want don't exist.

It would be so easy if I had spent the extra money with each of these tanks and bought double strip lights right from the start. I just don't know why anyone would need that much light over a regular fish tank. I almost blinded my goldfish for life with 1 8000k AGA bulb over white gravel. I fell for the hype about fish needing all that light. They don't. It turned my black moor half orange. That's just a little bit rediculous.

People wrote reviews in Drs. Foster and Smith that the lamp I mentioned is very bright. Ok, where can I get the right bulb for it? It doesn't even say who makes the bulb and I don't even see where they sell a replacement for it and every other place that sells that light only sells 50/50 bulbs.

PULLING MY HAIR OUT


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I hunt ONLINE for bulbs, I have less algae growth from the CO2 injection being there over just plain lights, Ive lost alot of algae from the CO2 injection.

My water is tannin brown right now, Its no shade of green.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Get out and see the world a little. This is the place I'd get lost in for 3-4 days. Take the virtual tour. Just outside of Milwaukee. Aquatics Unlimited

http://www.bestfish.com/


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I do, milwaukee is a nice hike from me though.

I took the kid to fish planet in northbrook today, not a bad place, and the prices arent set in stone.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Twin Cities are a nice hike for me.

In this picture of the bow fronts, it looks like they have 3 strip lights on each bow front.

http://bestfish.com/tour/155bows.html

Suppose you took the insides out of 2 24" strip lights, or even 3, you'd have 18" bulbs you could mount up inside your hood? Plenty of choices in bulbs for those.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Id have to run 4 of those 18" lights to get to the wattage I need, Twin Cities is about 5 hours from me, brew city is 4-5 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

Equivalant to 4 18" bulbs?! This is for a 26 gal. bowfront? I can't imagine why you want so much light in there. That sounds like enough light for my 48 gal. bf. You bought the fish Men In Black sunglasses?

I have the 40 watt cool light and the 40 watt grow bulb in a shop light over my 37 gal. and I'll tell ya, any brighter and *we'd* need the sunglasses.

Freakin' wind just blew me right out of my garden.

I thought you were in Chicago. I could be in the Twin Cities in an hour if I do 75 but their left hand exits terrify me, especially when they fall in the river. We were there on that bridge just a week before it happened during all that construction and agreed we'd had our fill of the Twin Cities. Would take 5-6 hours to get to Milwaukee, I'll never see that store. I shop on online for everything but the bulbs for the shop lights I found in a small hardware store in a small town, big guys didn't have them. I kept getting wrong ones, the way they stack them is such a mess. Its' all about fancy lighting for the yuppy home, yellow tints and weird sh%t.


----------

